# Prewar Schwinn?



## Mike83 (Aug 29, 2016)

I was recently cleaning out a garage and acquired this old ladies schwinn bicycle. It's not in the best shape but it looks to be mostly all there. I cannot find a serial number anywhere on it but I have not taken the crank apart yet. I was wondering if anyone might know what year and model it is and its current value? It is red and white with white pin striping on the fenders and wheels. The wheels are also red. It has a center stand. It has a Chicago made head badge with a plane and train on it. It has old Goodyear tires. It has a Mesinger seat. Looks like someone put new grips on it. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2016)

the serial number will be under the crank housing.you might have to clean off some crud or paint to see it.looks to be 39? or so.maybe earlier with the dropstand.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks like a 39-40 Ladies DX to me


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 29, 2016)

Missed the stand. I vote 39, pull what appears to be the OG crank and see if it has a date stamp.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 29, 2016)

I'd say 1939. I believe the 1940 came with a side stand


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2016)

would still like to see the serial number.


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses. Pulled the crank today and it reads AS37. Which is 1937?


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Also found serial number which reads S79578.


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 3, 2016)

1937,rack is either shelby,or elgin,...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 3, 2016)

Wouldn't a '37 have holes in the rear fender for a string skirt guard?


----------



## Mike83 (Sep 6, 2016)

So with the information I have on the bike at this point, how much should I expect to get for the bike or how much should I advertise it for. I know the ladies bikes aren't as collectible so I'm not expecting a fortune for it. Would I be better off parting it out?


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 7, 2016)

If you do decide to part it out,i can use the drop stand.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

